# antitaurino



## roirosal

Buenas. ¿Cómo se dice en portugués «*antitaurino*/a»?
Como adjetivo: que se opone a la tauromaquia.
Ejemplo: Nueva manifestación *antitaurina*

Como sustantivos: persona que se opone a la tauromaquia.
Ejemplo: Los *antitaurinos *han saltado al ruedo para protestar.


----------



## Guigo

Parece que, em Portugal, chamam de _anti-tourada_ ou _antitourada_ (vi as 2 formas escritas).

No Brasil, não há touradas e sim, os terríveis rodeios, um misto do estadunidense _rodeo_ (este com origem ibero-mexicana) com as tradicionais cavalhadas. Por aqui, há também um movimento _anti-rodeio_.


----------



## Carfer

'Antitaurino' também se diz em Portugal.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> 'Antitaurino' também se diz em Portugal.



Não querendo criticar ou fazer qualquer juízo de valor, mas _antitaurino_ soa-me mais contra o touro do que contra as touradas.


----------



## roirosal

Carfer said:


> 'Antitaurino' também se diz em Portugal.


Para min é difícil busca-lo en Google, porque só me saem resultados em espanhol

No Infopédia vêm os dois. Mais «antitouradas» vem em plural.
antitaurino | Definição ou significado de antitaurino no Dicionário Infopédia da Língua Portuguesa
antitouradas | Definição ou significado de antitouradas no Dicionário Infopédia da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

Tive a mesma dificuldade, resultante de não estar em Portugal, mas contornei a dificuldade juntando à busca uma palavra portuguesa ou com a grafia portuguesa. Verá que aparecem bastantes (aliás, parece-me que em Portugal antitaurino é o termo mais susceptível de ocorrer na imprensa ou na escrita em geral). Evidentemente, onde há actividade tauromáquica e, sobretudo, onde ela é contestada ou objecto de debate, o entendimento de autitaurino como o que ou aquele que se opõe às touradas acaba por ser facilitado e por dominar.


----------



## Cainejo

roirosal said:


> Para min é difícil busca-lo en Google, porque só me saem resultados em espanhol





Carfer said:


> Tive a mesma dificuldade, resultante de não estar em Portugal


Se pode servir de ajuda, uma dica para fazer essas procuras no Google doutra língua é clicar em Configuración/Definições -> Idiomas, e aí modifica-lo, é muito útil e pode ser revertido depois, é claro.


----------



## pfaa09

Guigo said:


> Não querendo criticar ou fazer qualquer juízo de valor, mas _antitaurino_ soa-me mais contra o touro do que contra as touradas.


Concordo inteiramente. Se alguém é contra, ou não está a favor das touradas, então é anti tauromaquia (tudo o que diz respeito a touradas).


----------



## Cainejo

pfaa09 said:


> Concordo inteiramente. Se alguém é contra, ou não está a favor das touradas, então é anti tauromaquia (tudo o que diz respeito a touradas).





Guigo said:


> Não querendo criticar ou fazer qualquer juízo de valor, mas _antitaurino_ soa-me mais contra o touro do que contra as touradas.


Por clarificar, "antitaurino" em Espanha (acho que em espanhol de América também) é o adjetivo comúm, o único de facto, já que "taurino" é dito quase só do relativo à tauromaquia. Nunca ouví "taurino" para o gado nem para pessoa do signo Touro. Acho que o termo antitaurino passou para o português por ter muita relevância e aí soa esquisito.


----------



## Carfer

A mim não me soa esquisito e não disponho de nenhuma indício de que o termo tenha sido importado do espanhol, embora não descarte uma influência daí dado que o mundo tauromáquico português esteve sempre muito interligado com o espanhol. Seja como for, '_taurino_' é um termo legítimo em português, com étimo no latim. Não deixa, no entanto, de ser um termo menos comum, mais para quem conhece melhor a língua. Quando o movimento contra as touradas começou a ganhar dimensão, é provável que muita gente tenha começado a usar '_antitourada_' por facilidade, por ser mais fácil de entender e porque, na verdade, o que está em causa é a tourada, o espectáculo. Isso não impede, naturalmente, que '_antitaurino_' se use com muita frequência nesse sentido, nomeadamente nos meios de comunicação: 


> Manifestantes antitaurinos contra financiamento do município a corrida nas festas de Santarém
> O sexo e a morte dos touros. A controvérsia taurina e o ocaso da tr...
> Antitaurino torna-se aficionado depois de ver uma tourada
> Músico anti taurino provoca toureiros em pleno Campo Pequeno :: Touro e Ouro
> Santarém: realizou-se a primeira manifestação antitaurina


Aqui têm uma tentativa curiosa (e, obviamente, de cariz puramente ideológico) de acantonamento de cada um desses termos em significados distintos : 


> https://blogcontraatauromaquia.word...-ser-anti-taurino-e-o-que-e-ser-anti-tourada/


----------



## Ari RT

Pois se a mim me dissessem, sem contexto, "taurina, taurino", eu interpretaria como do signo (zodiacal) de Touro. Antitaurino não me diz nada. Há no Brasil gente que se opõe às 'vaquejadas', que de comum com a tauromaquia tem o maltrato dos animais envolvidos, mas desconheço que levem nome específico. Não é traço cultural com presença que enseje o aparecimento de um termo específico para significá-lo.


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> Seja como for, '_taurino_' é um termo legítimo em português, com étimo no latim


Sim, mas nas procuras no internet ou em dicionarios, é claro que o termo não é equivalente ao espanhol. Basta procurar "os taurinos": pt no Google e depois "los taurinos":es. Como eu diz, "taurino" em espanhol faz referencia principalmente à tauromaquia. Mesmo a palavra "toros" é usada quase com exclusividade para a tauromaquia ou às touradas. A pessoa do signo Touro é chamado em geral de "tauro" ("Ana me dijo que es tauro").


----------



## Vanda

Eu, como Ari, só pensei no signo. Se não tivesse lido os posts nem associaria a outra coisa.


----------



## Circunflejo

Cainejo said:


> Como eu diz, "taurino" em espanhol faz referencia só à tauromaquia.


No. También se usa en astrología para referirse a lo perteneciente o relativo al signo de Tauro. Si buscas taurino astrología, encontrarás muchos ejemplos de uso en internet. Ello no es óbice para que si tu signo zodiacal es Tauro, se diga que eres Tauro en vez de taurino, pero tiene otros usos.


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Sim, mas nas procuras no internet ou em dicionarios, é claro que o termo não é equivalente ao espanhol. Basta procurar "os taurinos"t no Google e depois "los taurinos":es. Como eu diz, "taurino" em espanhol faz referencia só à tauromaquia. Mesmo a palavra "toros" é usada quase com exclusividade para a tauromaquia ou às touradas. A pessoa do signo Touro é chamado de "tauro" ("Ana me dijo que es tauro").


Creio que temos de distinguir os entendimentos. Quando pesquiso '_os taurinos_' nos Google, o que me aparece são sites brasileiros e, quer pelo que dizem os colegas acima, quer pelo que se lê nesses sites, o entendimento brasileiro do termo afasta-se substancialmente do português, que acho bastante mais próximo do espanhol. Também em Portugal, quem "pertence" ao signo Touro não se diz '_taurino_', diz-se também que é _'touro',_ como em espanhol_. 'Taurino' _pode usar-se entre nós para qualificar aquilo que tem que ver com os touros, mas estou convencido de que, tal como em espanhol, é maioritariamente entendido como referindo-se à tauromaquia, o que igualmente sucede, de resto, com o termo _'touros_'. Por isso, se me falarem de _'os taurinos_' ou '_a malta dos touros_', sei que estão a falar dos entusiastas das touradas. Agora, se falamos especificamente de '_antitaurino_', não tenho dúvida de que o entendimento unânime em Portugal, como em Espanha, é o de alguém ou de uma corrente que é contra as touradas (nem vejo que outro sentido pudesse ter. Ser contra o touro, contra o animal, não faz sentido nenhum, ser contra um espectáculo bárbaro fá-lo todo).
Que dentro da mesma língua haja estas diferenças de entendimento é natural, são as diferenças de cultura que as impõem. Em Portugal há touradas e quem se oponha a elas, como em Espanha - daí que os nossos entendimentos sejam parecidos -, no Brasil não, logo é natural que os significados que as mesmas palavras invocam no português de cada um sejam distintos.


----------



## Cainejo

Circunflejo said:


> No. También se usa en astrología para referirse a lo perteneciente o relativo al signo de Tauro. Si buscas taurino astrología, encontrarás muchos ejemplos de uso en internet. Ello no es óbice para que si tu signo zodiacal es Tauro, se diga que eres Tauro en vez de taurino, pero tiene otros usos.


Ya veo, tienes razón, lo dije porque nunca en mi vida de 51 años he oído esa expresión, aunque es cierto que no es un tema del que suela hablar o leer. Vou editar.


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> tal como em espanhol, é maioritariamente entendido como referindo-se à tauromaquia


Pois também aí errei, sempre estou a aprender mais do que nada neste foro!


----------

